# The being of Jesskit



## jesskit (Jan 8, 2010)

Name: Jesskit
Age:around late teens early adult
Sex: Female
Species: mostly cat (no real breed) with a dash of wolf
Height: about 5'5

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Purple fur with white underside. Black hair with a red streak through it
- Eye color: Brown
Behavior and Personality: Bubbly and happy most of the time, but can become very dark and broody. She's quick thinking although it doesnt always come across. Shy at times but quick to make friends to those who are nice to her, and equally quick to defend her friends.

Skills: Witch with some real power
Weaknesses: spiders!!!! eeek get them away

Likes: technical things, forrests, fooooood
Dislikes: spiders, most fish, bugs, being bored



Clothing/Personal Style: kinda has a few styles, from paganish to punky to raver, but what ever the style she trys to look her coolest
Picture: okies here is the closest i could do thanks to gen8hedgehog from deviantart







Profession: Nordic Pagan Witch
Star sign: Pisces  

Favorite food: non fishy sushi
Favorite location: On top of a mountain, preferably with snow
Favorite weather: Winter
Favorite color: Purple
Least liked weather: hot hot hot hot hot

Orientation: pansexual


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 8, 2010)

I thought you were banned?


----------



## jesskit (Jan 8, 2010)

huh what?, umm im new here, so no idea


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 8, 2010)

jesskit said:


> huh what?, umm im new here, so no idea



http://www.encyclopediadramatica.com/Jesskitt NSFW
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kittcreations

You sure you are new? If you are not the person associated with Kittcreations, known tracer and banned....I highly suggest you contact a mod and get a different name.


----------



## jesskit (Jan 8, 2010)

ok well no im definetly not that person, and well seriously why should i change my name because of a person like that, my name online has been jesskit (notice one t) for a few years now, so if people want to have a go at me for it they can shove off


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 8, 2010)

jesskit said:


> ok well no im definetly not that person, and well seriously why should i change my name because of a person like that, my name online has been jesskit (notice one t) for a few years now, so if people want to have a go at me for it they can shove off



I'm just making a friendly suggestion.


----------



## jesskit (Jan 8, 2010)

well thanks, but im jesskit have been and will be, and absolutly not that other person


----------



## Aden (Jan 11, 2010)

I thought you were jesskitt at first, too. She has a very stained reputation around here. Might want to consider some formatting change or SOMETHING. I was ready to laugh my ass off when I saw your request thread until I looked around to make sure you weren't her.


----------



## jesskit (Jan 12, 2010)

i understand she might but i dont see the point of changing for other people, if i did i wouldnt be the person i am today


----------



## Aden (Jan 12, 2010)

Implying that formatting your name differently shakes you to the core essence of your being


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 12, 2010)

hello and welcome :3


----------



## jesskit (Jan 12, 2010)

well what would you suggest


----------



## jesskit (Jan 12, 2010)

hey thanks catilda, XD


----------



## Aden (Jan 12, 2010)

Anything, really. Your user title says "Jess the Kitten", so maybe something simple like jesskitten, jessthekitten, jess_kitten, etc.


----------

